# mounts correctly



## Minga

estoy traduciendo un chart para el capacitador de operarios de camiones montacargas de horquilla.
aparecen en la lista cosas como esta, "mounts correctly"
yo supongo que estarán hablando del motor pero al ser traductora y NO mecánico, tengo terror de traducir algo incorrectamente por no consultar. Razón por la cual, aqui heme 
les paso una parte para que tengan más idea:

Element 1.4:  Conducts Pre-Operational Start-Up Checks
Demonstrate/Explain	Competent	Not yet 
Competent	Comments by
Assessor
1.4.1	Verifique todos los fluídos.	0
0

1.4.2	Mounts correctly.	0
0

1.4.3	Adjusts seat.	0
0


1.4.4	Fastens seatbelt. (where fitted)	0
0

1.4.5	Demonstrates correct start-up procedure.	0
0

GRACIAS!
Minga


----------



## vicdark

Uff Minga, esta me s un poco más difícil de adivinar. Pero no me parece que se refiera al motor.

Como las líneas más abajo dicen: Ajusta el asiento y Abrocha el cinturón pienso que "Mounts correctly"  se refiere a que el operario de la máquina se siente  o acomode debidamente en el asiento.

Ojala te sirva


----------



## Minga

jjaja Vic... dificil eh? 
oime, te parece si pongo "se acomoda en el asiento" ?


----------



## vicdark

Sí, pero sin dejar de lado "correctly".


----------



## jalibusa

Sube correctamente al vehículo?


----------



## Minga

siiiii.. MOUNTS - subir, me parece coherente... perfecto mi amigo JALIB!!! 
hace un ratito no se con qué palabra terminé en un thread tuyo en el que le decías a alguien qué ****** quiere decir xxx?
me reí fuerte!!!!
Vic, gracias de verdad también!!!!!
abrazo fuerte a los dos! '
Minga


----------



## vicdark

jalibusa tiene razon..se refiere a subirse a la maquina.


----------



## Minga

si... mount es montarse, subirse  perfecto
gracias!!!


----------



## jalibusa

Minga said:


> siiiii.. MOUNTS - subir, me parece coherente... perfecto mi amigo JALIB!!!
> hace un ratito no se con qué palabra terminé en un thread tuyo en el que le decías a alguien qué ****** quiere decir xxx?
> me reí fuerte!!!!
> Vic, gracias de verdad también!!!!!
> abrazo fuerte a los dos! '
> Minga


 
De que thread estás hablando? rara vez uso lenguaje oseno.


----------



## Minga

jjja no lo usaste.. pusiste **** estreshitas ... muy educado... Ahora no me acuerdo qué thread era... toy toda enredada en hilos... 
si me acuerdo chiflo... pero que sucedió? SUCEDIO, confiá en MInga! 
ya me acordaré


----------



## Minga

LAS COSAS QUE HAGO POR TI JALIB QUERIDO
encontré el thread...!!!!  SOLO YO 
MIRA
Registrado: febrero-2007
Location: Tacoma, WA US
Native of: Uruguay Español
Posts: 1,363
Re: engine mounts
Hmmmm....los polines...y que ****** serían los "polines"?

JUSTAMENTE estaba buscando MOUNT... 
no es casualidad que te encuentro con el mismo término!! Esto te pone MAL! jjja 
abrazoteeeee uruguashazo
Minga


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Minga:

Aquí tienes unas fuentes de referencia que a mí me han servido mucho, espero que te sirvan a tí también. 

www.novachemhn.com/pdf/capacitacion_montacarga.pdf
http://www.cbs.state.or.us/osha/ppt/peso/peso_industrialvehicles_w.ppt


----------



## Minga

uuuyyy gracias tampi !!!!    ABRAZO!!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

De nada Minga ¡Suerte con tu traducción! 

Nota: El segundo link tarda un poco en abrir pero vale la pena porque trae el despiece de un montacargas y un glosario inglés-español.


----------



## Minga

ta, no lo he abierto aun pero ahora lo abro y lo vicho, me viene bárbaro porque es el tema de la traducción, por lo menos de este módulo... 
Muchísimas gracias Tampi...  un abrazote
Minga


----------



## Loitey

Mounts correctly . opino lo mismo que es subirse correctamente y con cuidado al montacargas . pero pregunto es un camión con montacargas trasero o es un " Fork-lift " ?


----------

